# Fehlermeldung "USB Devive over current USB status detected"



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und hab nun den Fehler "USB Devive over current USB status detected". 

Der PC startet, zeigt die Grafikkarten Informationen an, dann erscheint direkt diese Meldung. 

Ins BIOS komme ich nicht rein, CMOS Reset habe ich gemacht, ebenso alle USB Eingänge abgekabelt. 
Sowohl die externen, als auch die Internen Anschlüsse. 
Leider taucht der Fehler immer wieder erneut auf. 

Kann hier jemand helfen?


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2018)

Hier mal lesen, ob das auf Dich zutrifft:
[Solved] USB device over current status detected!! - Driver Easy

Ein wenig mehr Infos bzgl. deinem PC wäre zudem hilfreich....


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Februar 2018)

Was ist denn genau verbaut im Gehäuse?Seit nicht immer so sparsam mit euren Infos. Mainboard zb.
Wurden Abstandshalter verbaut im Gehäuse?

Edit:InLine 77787M Abstandshalter Schraubenset fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Board: MSI Z270-A Pro 
Prozessor: Intel I5 6600k
Graka: 6GB KFA2 Geforce GTX 1060
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 
HDD: Seagate 2 TB, Samsung SSD 128gb 
Netzteil: Thermaltake 630W

Abstandshalter?


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2018)

Zw. Gehäusewand und MB sind idealerweise Abstandshalter.
Edit.
Ach Quatsch, meinte natürlich MB Träger


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Das MB ist ganz normal an die Rückwand geschraubt. In dem Tower war vorher ein anderes MB, das hat auch problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Februar 2018)

Würde das Board nochmal ausbauen und nackt testen.
Die Bios Batterie evt. auch nochmal länger rausnehmen und wieder einsetzen.
Im schlimmsten Fall hat das Board einen defekt.
Einen fehlenden Jumper würde ich jetzt mal ausschliessen ,weil das Board nur den einen für den CMOS Reset hat.


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Ein Jumper ist doch dieses kleine Plastikteil oder? 
Davon ist keines im Board zu sehen und es war auch keiner im Lieferumfang dabei.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Februar 2018)

Einer muss aufjedenfall vorhanden sein um das Bios zu resetten.Kleine Steckbrücke ja.
Ok das geht auch mit einem Schraubendreher,weil man die beiden Kontakte nur verbinden muss,sollte aber trotzdem vorhanden sein.
Schau doch mal ob der nicht sogar steckt?
Edit:Ok steckt nicht.Ist auch standardmäßig so.
Edit:2 Wie gesagt bau das Board mal aus und teste es nackt,um einen Kurzschluss auszuschliessen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2018)

Tja, den Grund hätten wir schon mal...

Irgendwie so was kaufen:
INL 77778: Schraubenset mit Jumper, Klebeklipp etc. bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Den Jumper brauch ich doch aber nur, um das Bios zu reseten? An sich, brauch ich den doch nicht?

@Schwarzseher: Siehe Foto im letzten Post. Da steckt keiner.


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2018)

Schraubenzieher, Elektrokrabbelkiste, keine Ahnung, was bei dir zu Hause rumflaggt.
Irgendetwas brauchst du aber...


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Hab das entsprechend mit einem Schraubenzieher gemacht - das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Die Meldung bleibt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Februar 2018)

Das kann nur ein "Masse" Problem sein entweder einer der USB Ports hat einen defekt oder es liegt ein Kurzschluss an wegen fehlender Abstandshalter ka.
Bau das Board mal aus.Sonst kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## Slyver23 (20. Februar 2018)

Hab nun das Mainboard ausgebaut und neu eingebaut.. Jetzt gibt es den Fehler nicht mehr.. Sehr merkwürdig, da ich nichts anders gemacht habe.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht ist der Pin des USB Ports jetzt abgebrochen und daher gibt es keine Fehlermeldung mehr.
Funktioniert denn alles?


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Februar 2018)

Normalerweise testet man das Board dann auch im ausbebautem Zustand,oder hattest du das so gemacht.Sonst macht man es ja evt. umsonst.


----------

